# In Praise Of Molnija...



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I just love Molnija watches - "Lightning" in English - and although they're cheap as chips on places like eBay, the SU3602 movement is beautifully built and very reliable. Here's my latest - I haven't measured it yet but it's probably a 12s:


----------



## Bormaley (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm surprized, thanks!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I paid Â£21 for this watch on eBay - most of the Molinija watches on eBay come from Bulgaria, and you have to look at them carefully for flaws, a spot of fakery, etc. But, for a 10th of what you might pay for a reasonable US railroad-grade watch, they're a bit of fun.

The casings are generally very average - and I have to say it's tempting to get one re-cased in a gold-filled Dennison... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't remember half of the technical stuff about these movements but they are still pretty advanced stuff. One of my favourite movements too!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I was bitten by the same bug a few years ago and have been building up a collection on two 'themes'

Initially my preference was for the 50mm open face model from the Chelyabinsk factory with embossed case backs ......










The second theme is 'private label' watches - those supplied to other companies/organisations to market under their own labels.










To date this collection consists of the following .....

*ADANAC, CORSAR, JEAN CARDOT, CORNAVIN, COMPTOIR GEVOIS*

*DIAMANT, ELVIA, FN, HELBROS, INGERSOLL,*

*JUSTEX, JYB, PIERRE JACQUARD, KAMATZ, KRASNIKOF, *

*LACKAWANNA, MAGENTA, MARATHON, MOLNIJA, ORIOSA, *

*PADOR, PARAT, REGUS, SEKONDA, SERKISOF, *

*SERVICES, SIGMA, SLAVA, SYSTEM, TRELAWN, *

*Ð§ÐÐ™ÐšÐ, 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡, STERILE DIAL, DA VINCE, XII.MOCKBA.85 ( XII World Festival of Youth and Students, Moscow 1985.)*

*(DUPLICATES) - **CORSAR, 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡, SEKONDA, MOLNIJA (x 2) .*


----------

